# Buy 1up rack now or wait for the newer Quick Rack to come out?



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

So I recently learned about the rift between the original patent holder of the 1up rack and the 1up company and about his new and improved Quick Rack. Currently there's a waiting list for the new version. It's apparently cheaper and you get free shipping. You can choose silver or black, both are the same price.

Now there are some things I don't like about the new QR, such as the plastic rollers, but I'm hoping that the final product will be a bit different. So that's why I'm willing to wait for it to become readily available and to hear from people who got theirs. 

Also, I'm hoping that 1up might lower their price. That would strongly persuade me to buy a 1up since the rack (despite some minor flaws addressed by the new QR) already has rave reviews. 

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Do you have a link that demonstrates the new version rack?


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

I wish they'd make a fork mount version


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

...


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

what is the over/under on posts before this thread is locked? how about 50?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I'll be honest...based on how this whole situation has been playing out (I've been loosely following it since the start), I don't think I'd buy the "new" rack from the "old" guy no matter what improvements he makes to the product. He's been behaving like a first class unprofessional d!ck.

I have a couple 1up roof trays that I really like that I bought before all this crap started up. I like the trays, but I'm not a fan of the hitch mount systems of either version, tbh, and it's a major reason I have a Kuat hitch rack.


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

Just get a Kuat.

There is way too much drama at 1up.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

How do you guys all know about the drama? Is it on an episode of housewives or survivor that I missed?


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

It’s really not a big deal. I just got an original 1up. They were a pleasure to deal with and the shipping was fast. And it’s hands down the best rack I’ve ever used, including Kuat.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't know anything about whatever drama but based on the video I'd get the new version for the updated design features.


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

if you want to know, there are several threads on the cars and bike racks forum of this site.

looks to me like the 'new' rack is many months out, especially if you weren't on the wait list. so if you need one today, buy something else; if not, check back in the springtime once people have tried out the new rack and company. add yourself to the wait list if you want to hold a spot for an 'early' order.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

the waiting is the hardest part....but then you have to wonder whether the business will be in business. 

if i had to choose between waiting lists, would have much more confidence in Tantrum Cycles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

girlonbike said:


> How do you guys all know about the drama? Is it on an episode of housewives or survivor that I missed?


Survivor is still on? I thought it ran it's course in the early 2000's. I guess it's a real survivor.
..¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Drama rack?


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Deerhill said:


> Drama rack?


It's only drama to those that enjoy drama. The rest can just buy the original and best.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

djork said:


> Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


I watched the video again, thanks for posting it.

I have used the original for several years and haven't run into a single problem that was a deal-breaker. Every single rack on the market has compromises and everyone tries to tweak and improve.

The trigger approach for rotating the rack should be easier to reach, who knows whether it is easier to activate?

I don't view pivoting the blue arms as a problem, but I did learnt hat all these years I have been opening mine the wrong way.

It was earlier this year or later last year that I decided to get the locks to deter theft, but before that I used it without it being stolen and apparently zero attempts?

I like the insurance feature that replaces the velcro. I have no problem with the strap and Used mine without the strap for the first year or so because I didn't read the instructions. It was only after reading MTBR thread that I learned what the strap was for, yet I somehow never had a rack fall off? My point is just that this is another compromise on which there is some improvement. Another improvement would be to ditch the expansion bolt altogether, then there is no need for special tool, but then your product is just like everyone else's but more expensive and quirky. Anyway, that securing thing that replaces the velcro looks decent and hopefully does not vibrate or rattle like a pin. Currently, the old rack is silent.

Given the more contraption like approach with the trigger extension and the added rack locking, one can see the need to reduce the weight. Also, must use lower cost approach in order to appeal, so weight and cost should come down with more plastic. Not a bad thing at all. 10% cheaper and shipping included is a good thing as well.

Would I buy this new rack based on what I see in the video and what has transpired on the MTBR threads? I would first consider the original rack, Yakima, and Kuat before I would consider this new product.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I like the pin-through-the-receiver design better than the expansion bolt/velcro strap. I've been using a U-lock in lieu of the velcro strap since I can lock it, but I'd rather have a pin.

I think someone said they'd like a fork-mount version. I like the common J-hook to go over the wheel at the fork like all the other manufacturers have. 1Up said having no frame contact is a benefit, and I'm sure it is for a lot of people, but when my bike is on the back of my Jeep and I'm crossing rough ground I see the bike wobbling on the rack and all of the stresses from that motion is going right through my nice wheels and not through the sturdy frame.


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

Nat said:


> I like the pin-through-the-receiver design better than the expansion bolt/velcro strap. I've been using a U-lock in lieu of the velcro strap since I can lock it, but I'd rather have a pin.
> 
> I think someone said they'd like a fork-mount version. I like the common J-hook to go over the wheel at the fork like all the other manufacturers have. 1Up said having no frame contact is a benefit, and I'm sure it is for a lot of people, but when my bike is on the back of my Jeep and I'm crossing rough ground I see the bike wobbling on the rack and all of the stresses from that motion is going right through my nice wheels and not through the sturdy frame.


I suspect the stress you put on your wheels actually riding far outweighs anything happening on a 1up rack


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Nat said:


> I like the pin-through-the-receiver design better than the expansion bolt/velcro strap. I've been using a U-lock in lieu of the velcro strap since I can lock it, but I'd rather have a pin.


New design won't work on my wife's subie. A similar concept is being used by Yakima and Thule on some of their racks, too, and won't work. Receiver is hidden inside the bumper through a cutout. To install a typical hitch pin, you have to access it from underneath the bumper. The cutout isn't big enough to access the hitch pin or the safety chain loops.

Old design will "work" but only minus any sort of safety backup to the safety chain loops, which are also accessed underneath the bumper. I'm certainly not comfortable with that.

For her car, the only hitch rack concept that works is a regular stinger that uses a plain ol separate hitch pin. I carry bikes inside my car, so hitch racks aren't part of the discussion with it.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

It would work with my vehicle.


----------



## Thrashbarg (Mar 28, 2017)

Nat said:


> I like the pin-through-the-receiver design better than the expansion bolt/velcro strap. I've been using a U-lock in lieu of the velcro strap since I can lock it, but I'd rather have a pin.


The expansion bolt aspect remains, and is pretty key to the solid connection. The velcro strap or pin are only for backup and peace of mind.



Nat said:


> I think someone said they'd like a fork-mount version. I like the common J-hook to go over the wheel at the fork like all the other manufacturers have. 1Up said having no frame contact is a benefit, and I'm sure it is for a lot of people, but when my bike is on the back of my Jeep and I'm crossing rough ground I see the bike wobbling on the rack and all of the stresses from that motion is going right through my nice wheels and not through the sturdy frame.


J-hook over the wheel is different than the 1up version how? And if all other manufacturers use it, how is it more secure, or less wobbly, than the 1up and what does it have to do with frame contact?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Thrashbarg said:


> The expansion bolt aspect remains, and is pretty key to the solid connection. The velcro strap or pin are only for backup and peace of mind.


Okay good. That thru-pin gives me peace of mind. My u-lock can rattle around sometimes too.



Thrashbarg said:


> J-hook over the wheel is different than the 1up version how? And if all other manufacturers use it, how is it more secure, or less wobbly, than the 1up and what does it have to do with frame contact?


The 1up holds the bike by the front and rear wheels, so when the bike wobbles side-to-side all the force is through the wheels in a lateral direction. Wheels are designed to withstand a lot of force in the same plane as the wheel but not so much side-to-side, which is why a good side hit can knock the wheel out of true more easily than a solid hit directly in front.

The J-hook nestles on top of the front tire with the J holding the bike at the fork bridge (at least my Kuat does) so the side-to-side forces go through the fork rather than just the wheel. Alternatively, you can pull the J-hook down onto the top tube and hold the frame directly.

If you can't picture what I'm saying I could go install both racks with my bike on there but I'd rather not right this minute.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Harold said:


> New design won't work on my wife's subie. A similar concept is being used by Yakima and Thule on some of their racks, too, and won't work. Receiver is hidden inside the bumper through a cutout. To install a typical hitch pin, you have to access it from underneath the bumper. The cutout isn't big enough to access the hitch pin or the safety chain loops.
> 
> Old design will "work" but only minus any sort of safety backup to the safety chain loops, which are also accessed underneath the bumper. I'm certainly not comfortable with that.
> 
> For her car, the only hitch rack concept that works is a regular stinger that uses a plain ol separate hitch pin. I carry bikes inside my car, so hitch racks aren't part of the discussion with it.


Hidden hitch installs definitely can be recessed several inches or the euro type "goose neck" seem to also be an issue for these hitch mounted bike racks. Haven't seen an adapter that would make the gooseneck work w/ the hitch type rack, but have you tried a hitch extension? Iirc curtis
makes em


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Deerhill said:


> Hidden hitch installs definitely can be recessed several inches or the euro type "goose neck" seem to also be an issue for these hitch mounted bike racks. Haven't seen an adapter that would make the gooseneck work w/ the hitch type rack, but have you tried a hitch extension? Iirc curtis
> makes em


Extensions reduce tongue weight capacity of the hitch. Most estimates say cut original tongue weight capacity by 50%. For a class II hitch, that sucks.

No, I would rather use a rack that works without resorting to half assing it. Neither quik rack is worth that to me.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

TheGweed said:


> It's only drama to those that enjoy drama. The rest can just buy the original and best.


Ok, I see what's going on here; )...gonna be spring time anyway


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

If you were going to use the J holding the frame why would you spend money on any one of these? Just go to the thrift store and buy a cheap rack. The reason I have a 1up is so nothing touches my Carbon frame. I don't want anything touching my fork either. And I can stuff a wheel in a berm way harder than any side load with my rack.
I would never but a Mach2 because I don't like Cal's hair-doo.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Harold said:


> Extensions reduce tongue weight capacity of the hitch. Most estimates say cut original tongue weight capacity by 50%. For a class II hitch, that sucks.
> 
> No, I would rather use a rack that works without resorting to half assing it. Neither quik rack is worth that to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Think they only make extenders for the 1 1/4 anyway


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Deerhill said:


> Think they only make extenders for the 1 1/4 anyway


You can buy then in either size, but cannot use them on a class I hitch. Mine is Class II, so it is possible to use one. But why bother?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

cjsb said:


> Would I buy this new rack based on what I see in the video and what has transpired on the MTBR threads?


Nothing "transpired." The original thread was nattering innuendo from people with nothing better to do and misplaced entitlement. The guy is a one-man shop getting his ducks in a row for a new product. He doesn't live on MTBR and clearly doesn't have the time or inclination for PR yet. Based on reports from folks who've worked with him, that'll come later. People who need hand-holding now can buy the existing OneUp or any of a dozen other racks. I reject the "consensus" that his disengagement, and the information vacuum that occasionally follows, implies that there's something wrong with the man or the product.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Harold said:


> You can buy then in either size, but cannot use them on a class I hitch. Mine is Class II, so it is possible to use one. But why bother?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Ah, nevermind then, didn't know subaru has a 2" hitch (wasn't sure you could tow much weight, thinking light passenger car)...because loading bikes inside a car sucks ass

Edit* here's what I was thinking of for passenger cars 1 1/4" x 1 1/4" https://www.curtmfg.com/part/45789
class 1 is not really for towing...more for accessories like bike racks @200lb weight limit iirc...if what you say about the tongue weight being cut in half w/ extender, it definitely won't make much sense for over 2 bikes


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Deerhill said:


> Ah, nevermind then, didn' know subaru has a 2" hitch (wasn't sure you could tow much weight, thinking light passenger car)...because loading bikes inside a car sucks ass


It is an Ecohitch. I tow a teardrop camper with the subie. The camper is just the right size for that car. My car is a Honda Fit. No 2"hitch for that, but bikes inside is not bad because it is cavernous inside.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

rlee said:


> If you were going to use the J holding the frame why would you spend money on any one of these? Just go to the thrift store and buy a cheap rack. The reason I have a 1up is so nothing touches my Carbon frame. I don't want anything touching my fork either. And I can stuff a wheel in a berm way harder than any side load with my rack.
> I would never but a Mach2 because I don't like Cal's hair-doo.


I don't mind a rack touching my carbon frame or fork because they're already scraped up from rocks and wrecks. I don't really feel like truing my wheels all the time though.

In a berm your force is still in plane with the wheel (unless you mess up and get sideways I guess).

Thank god we have choices in what we buy and don't have to listen to what others want us to do. I'm going to buy what I want. Sorry if it makes you guys upset.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Harold said:


> It is an Ecohitch. I tow a teardrop camper with the subie. The camper is just the right size for that car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Cool setup, sounds like fun


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

alexdi said:


> Nothing "transpired." The original thread was nattering innuendo from people with nothing better to do and misplaced entitlement. The guy is a one-man shop getting his ducks in a row for a new product. He doesn't live on MTBR and clearly doesn't have the time or inclination for PR yet. Based on reports from folks who've worked with him, that'll come later. People who need hand-holding now can buy the existing OneUp or any of a dozen other racks. I reject the "consensus" that his disengagement, and the information vacuum that occasionally follows, implies that there's something wrong with the man or the product.


You are right--nothing transpired in that thread. I should have said that my gut feeling from that thread tells me to take a pass on the new and improved product.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrashbarg (Mar 28, 2017)

Nat said:


> The J-hook nestles on top of the front tire with the J holding the bike at the fork bridge (at least my Kuat does) so the side-to-side forces go through the fork rather than just the wheel. Alternatively, you can pull the J-hook down onto the top tube and hold the frame directly.


To me it seems like a connection to the tire at 11 o'clock or at 12 or 1 o'clock is the same. Outside of tire to hub is the important vector. Unless the j hook is connected to the fork itself, that it connects to the tire by where the bridge is is immaterial. Not trolling you on this they just seem the same as far as force on the wheel. Yes I have seen both.
I'd venture to guess that the jhook on the front wheel, strap on the back puts even more stress on the front wheel because the back has much less lateral support.
I also don't think that the stresses involved are anything to worry about, unless you put it on the back of one of those baha desert racing trucks at 100mph.


----------



## Hulka (Dec 30, 2013)

Harold said:


> New design won't work on my wife's subie. A similar concept is being used by Yakima and Thule on some of their racks, too, and won't work. Receiver is hidden inside the bumper through a cutout. To install a typical hitch pin, you have to access it from underneath the bumper. The cutout isn't big enough to access the hitch pin or the safety chain loops.
> 
> Old design will "work" but only minus any sort of safety backup to the safety chain loops, which are also accessed underneath the bumper. I'm certainly not comfortable with that.
> 
> For her car, the only hitch rack concept that works is a regular stinger that uses a plain ol separate hitch pin. I carry bikes inside my car, so hitch racks aren't part of the discussion with it.


I have a 17 Forester. I put a hitch on myself as it did not come with one, it is below the bumper. I love my 1up. Holds the bike great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

The one thing I don't like about the first version of the 1up quick rack is that the hitch relies on the compression anti-wobble mechanism as attachment and a velcro strap....... No hitch pin which is odd. It looks like the new version resolved that issue with a hitch pin so that is good with some other improvements. Still on the fence about any hitch racks.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Thrashbarg said:


> To me it seems like a connection to the tire at 11 o'clock or at 12 or 1 o'clock is the same. Outside of tire to hub is the important vector. Unless the j hook is connected to the fork itself, that it connects to the tire by where the bridge is is immaterial. Not trolling you on this they just seem the same as far as force on the wheel. Yes I have seen both.
> I'd venture to guess that the jhook on the front wheel, strap on the back puts even more stress on the front wheel because the back has much less lateral support.
> I also don't think that the stresses involved are anything to worry about, unless you put it on the back of one of those baha desert racing trucks at 100mph.


You're killing me.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

It seems many people like the hitch pin feature on the Mach 2 (new rack). I'm not clear if this means there will he no ball to press against the hitch.

One reason I like the current 1up and am considering it is that you can adjust how close you want the rack to the bumper since there is no pin to determine where the rack sits on the hitch. Also, I like how this design makes the rack sit snug on the hitch with no rattlingly. 

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I might be interested in one of these if they ever get their ducks in a row. Until then, I'll stay away.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

djork said:


> It seems many people like the hitch pin feature on the Mach 2 (new rack). I'm not clear if this means there will he no ball to press against the hitch.
> 
> One reason I like the current 1up and am considering it is that you can adjust how close you want the rack to the bumper since there is no pin to determine where the rack sits on the hitch. Also, I like how this design makes the rack sit snug on the hitch with no rattlingly.
> 
> Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


in the video he still uses the wrench tool for the expansion ball. the hitch pin is just insurance and replaces the velcro strap.

but you raise a great point about the pin eliminating adjustable length. I have a hidden hitch and love being able to adjust length. you convinced me on the superiority of the strap or the use of the U bolt that some prefer. again, not superior in an absolute sense, just trade offs and what one prefers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Jayem said:


> I might be interested in one of these if they ever get their ducks in a row. Until then, I'll stay away.


Like what? I've never heard of 1up until recently. What I've been reading about this rack is how awesome it is. I was looking at a Kuat Sherpa 2.0 until I watched some YouTube reviews on the 1up. The all aluminum and low profile when folded up on the hitch got me sold. I'm still deciding whether I should get the current rack sold by 1up or wait and see how the new version rates. Not in any rush atm, as I currently have a Transit platform hitch rack, so I can wait. Unless 1up has a sale!

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

djork said:


> Like what? I've never heard of 1up until recently. What I've been reading about this rack is how awesome it is. I was looking at a Kuat Sherpa 2.0 until I watched some YouTube reviews on the 1up. The all aluminum and low profile when folded up on the hitch got me sold. I'm still deciding whether I should get the current rack sold by 1up or wait and see how the new version rates. Not in any rush atm, as I currently have a Transit platform hitch rack, so I can wait. Unless 1up has a sale!
> 
> Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


the like what is what some of us who have read the other mtbr threads would refer to as uncertainty around whether new original guy with upgraded product is able to make a go of it? and so on, and so on, and so on....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Harold said:


> New design won't work on my wife's subie. A similar concept is being used by Yakima and Thule on some of their racks, too, and won't work. Receiver is hidden inside the bumper through a cutout. To install a typical hitch pin, you have to access it from underneath the bumper. The cutout isn't big enough to access the hitch pin or the safety chain loops.


Poor design consideration on part of Subaru. This is how you get people to stop using chains with their trailers. All in the name of a cleaner look, I'm sure. As long as they place a warning in the manual that takes a month to read, they are covered.


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

After taking the weight of the wheels off the total bike weight you might be at 20 lbs. A large part of that weight is even at or below axle level. To worry about a rack that holds your bike by the wheels knocking them out of true verges on silly. To compare that in any way to the forces the wheels experience when a 160-220 lbs person is riding the bike doesn't compute.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

It has to do with side-loading. Side-loading is what can knock a wheel out of true.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

cjsb said:


> I have used the original for several years and haven't run into a single problem that was a deal-breaker. Every single rack on the market has compromises and everyone tries to tweak and improve.


I haven't tweaked my Kuat at all. Doesn't touch my frame. Locks to my car. Just works.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Whoops...

Kuat almost dumped my bike onto the highway. A plastic part had failed and the orange slider bar slid too far out, almost all the way out. They said my bike had too long of a wheelbase for that model of rack (who looks at max wheelbase limit when shopping for a rack?) but to their credit sent me replacement parts anyway.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

Nat said:


> Whoops...
> 
> Kuat almost dumped my bike onto the highway. A plastic part had failed and the orange slider bar slid too far out, almost all the way out. They said my bike had too long of a wheelbase for that model of rack (who looks at max wheelbase limit when shopping for a rack?) but to their credit sent me replacement parts anyway.


I'd hope so. I don't see how the wheelbase has anything to do with the strength of the locking bar. Good catch by that plastic strap in the back, though.

That looks like the original Sherpa. The 2.0 version appears to have a different locking design.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

alexdi said:


> I don't see how the wheelbase has anything to do with the strength of the locking bar.


It is the pivoting rear wheel cup that is the issue. As the wheel base gets longer, it places the rear wheel lower and rotates the bike backwards. The rack will be in tension at rest preventing the bike from rolling back.

I have issues with this with my Yakima Dr. Tray and my Diamonback Release. The Dr Tray makes the issue worse by not having a decent tire cup for the front tire (hits rear of the tire too low). My solution for now was to add a strap for the front tire at the front of the front tire loop.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

alexdi said:


> I'd hope so. I don't see how the wheelbase has anything to do with the strength of the locking bar. Good catch by that plastic strap in the back, though.
> 
> That looks like the original Sherpa. The 2.0 version appears to have a different locking design.


The wheelbase has nothing to do with the strength of the locking bar but had the bike not been longer than the rack allows the rear wheel would have been better supported by the rack and not lifted the front end high enough to pull it completely out of the wheel tray that the front wheel sits in.

I guess you're also stressing the ratcheting mechanism in the arm a lot more than usual having the back of the bike hanging off the rack effectively pulling up on the ratchet arm every time you use it. Wouldn't think that would be a big deal though.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Nat said:


> Whoops...
> 
> Kuat almost dumped my bike onto the highway. A plastic part had failed and the orange slider bar slid too far out, almost all the way out. They said my bike had too long of a wheelbase for that model of rack (who looks at max wheelbase limit when shopping for a rack?) but to their credit sent me replacement parts anyway.


Is this the common problem for Kuat?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Picard said:


> Is this the common problem for Kuat?


I doubt it.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

7daysaweek said:


> I guess you're also stressing the ratcheting mechanism in the arm a lot more than usual having the back of the bike hanging off the rack effectively pulling up on the ratchet arm every time you use it. Wouldn't think that would be a big deal though.


This is really my point. The strength of the bar lock should have been so far above this additional load that it shouldn't have mattered. I'm therefore assuming the part that broke was defective.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

alexdi said:


> This is really my point. The strength of the bar lock should have been so far above this additional load that it shouldn't have mattered. I'm therefore assuming the part that broke was defective.


Nat, did a part actually break inside or did the little ratchet paddle get stuck? I've pulled mine apart to clean before when the ratchet got a little stiff. I was having to tap the button a little to get it to release. Took it apart and a decent cleaning seemed to resolve the issue. Nothing broken. Sounds like they replaced it anyway so no biggie. Just curious.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

7daysaweek said:


> Nat, did a part actually break inside or did the little ratchet paddle get stuck? I've pulled mine apart to clean before when the ratchet got a little stiff. I was having to tap the button a little to get it to release. Took it apart and a decent cleaning seemed to resolve the issue. Nothing broken. Sounds like they replaced it anyway so no biggie. Just curious.


A piece broke, allowing the black plastic sleeve thing to slide out. Kuat took good care of me so I wouldn't be at all opposed to buying another rack from them.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Hopefully Kuat decides to update their racks to accept longer wheelbase bikes. Hell the new "standard" on most trailbikes is Long, Low and Slack. 

Personally have a Kuat Trio on the roof of my Land Cruiser but for those trips where a hitch mount rack is more desired I have been debating between the 1Up/QuickRack and the Kuat NV. Doubt I will ever carry more than two bikes but never know, but in the case I can always throw the Trio on top and the hitch in back.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

gregnash said:


> Hopefully Kuat decides to update their racks to accept longer wheelbase bikes. Hell the new "standard" on most trailbikes is Long, Low and Slack.


I'm pretty sure they have. The newer designs have that tray extension.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

gregnash said:


> Hopefully Kuat decides to update their racks to accept longer wheelbase bikes.


Been a while since I was shopping for one but if I remember correctly the Sherpa was a little lighter weight and couldn't accommodate a long wheelbase due to the wheel tray design. It was kind of an NV-light, with a few less features (work stand thing, built-in lock). The NV is a larger rack and can handle much longer wheelbases (DH/FR bikes) but costs more and is heavier.


----------



## johnr9q (Jul 7, 2010)

any updates on when Quik-Rack Mach 2 will be available?


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

johnr9q said:


> any updates on when Quik-Rack Mach 2 will be available?


No one really knows. Cal has responded saying June due to manufacturer delays but after all the delays we have seen I have no expectations on when/if it will come out. We shall see.


----------



## Jovian (Jun 18, 2013)

Another Kuat Trio (roof rail) user here, have two on my car. Been very happy with the quality of them and talked with Customer Service a few times about getting a 110 fork insert. Super nice people. Highly recommended.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Since this post was brought up by a recent posting, I'll post an update. I ordered 1up single rack almost a month ago. Awesome rack, but one of the blue locking levers rubbed against the wheel trays when it was opened, and it didn't swivel smoothly like the other lever. Also, when the bent arms were folded down, a portion of it vibrated against a part of the glide bar causing a rattling sound. 

I emailed 1up and they were very helpful. I have sent back my rack, and a new one is on its way, hopefully without issues. Kudos for their excellent customer service.

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdave5917 (Apr 30, 2007)

Has anyone actually recieved a Quick Rack (the "new rack") in 2018? I signed up to be on the wait list months ago and didn't even get an acknowledgement or confirmation that I was added to the list. Followed up about a month ago to ask them to confirm that I'm on the wait list. Once again, silence.
I'm using a 11 year old Thule T2 so I can afford to wait, just not sure that waiting is going anywhere.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

jdave5917 said:


> Has anyone actually recieved a Quick Rack (the "new rack") in 2018? I signed up to be on the wait list months ago and didn't even get an acknowledgement or confirmation that I was added to the list. Followed up about a month ago to ask them to confirm that I'm on the wait list. Once again, silence.
> I'm using a 11 year old Thule T2 so I can afford to wait, just not sure that waiting is going anywhere.


From the video and web-site, the "new design" looks interesting but I don't see any evidence that they are actually sold. And that video was from 2017, which makes me wonder if there is some legal issue here...


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

I emailed the owner a month or so ago. He said the racks are due in the spring of 2019. I'm pretty sure the website states the same.

I would like to buy one, but waiting almost a year for a potential rack is a bit much. However, the rack looks good.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

The new QuikRack keeps getting pushed back. Latest update is here:

https://www.quikrack.com/about/newsletter/

There is a new Saris rack on the horizon which has 1UP/QuikRack features.

Sleek Saris MTR hitch rack coming soon - Mountain Bike Review- Mtbr.com


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

jdave5917 said:


> Has anyone actually recieved a Quick Rack (the "new rack") in 2018? I signed up to be on the wait list months ago and didn't even get an acknowledgement or confirmation that I was added to the list. Followed up about a month ago to ask them to confirm that I'm on the wait list. Once again, silence.
> I'm using a 11 year old Thule T2 so I can afford to wait, just not sure that waiting is going anywhere.


Yes, we have the first two released and are happy to show them off to the public. Just hit us up at trailhead.

Best,

Yeti & Bigfoot

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

cjsb said:


> Yes, we have the first two released and are happy to show them off to the public. Just hit us up at trailhead.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Yeti & Bigfoot


Would you be willing to post photos?


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

We have no need for cameras or smartphones, but dudes below can reach us.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

Oktavius said:


> Would you be willing to post photos?


Sorry, Nessie was gonna take a picture but lost the camera in the loch.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

djork said:


> Since this post was brought up by a recent posting, I'll post an update. I ordered 1up single rack almost a month ago. Awesome rack, but one of the blue locking levers rubbed against the wheel trays when it was opened, and it didn't swivel smoothly like the other lever. Also, when the bent arms were folded down, a portion of it vibrated against a part of the glide bar causing a rattling sound.
> 
> I emailed 1up and they were very helpful. I have sent back my rack, and a new one is on its way, hopefully without issues. Kudos for their excellent customer service.
> 
> Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


You mean the arms you raise up and down that hold the wheels were rattling when down? Just raise it up a sconch and it'll stop. No biggie.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Oktavius said:


> The new QuikRack keeps getting pushed back. Latest update is here:
> 
> https://www.quikrack.com/about/newsletter/
> 
> ...


_Spring 2019???_ Jeebus.

And OneUp should sue Saris. What a ripoff.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

I've had problems with my 1up rack. The tires are not centered in the notches of the wheel guides after driving with the bike in it. I replaced the toothed bars and the parts that interface with them, but it still does it. I didn't have problems like that when it was new. I've had my rack for a number of years.

By the way, the new rack looks better to me. But unfortunately it's not out yet.


----------



## TheUnknownRider (Oct 2, 2015)

How can you sit and claim to have $1,000,000 worth of orders (4000+ waiting list) supposedly hanging around the until Spring 2019 over some extruded aluminum materials? Not to mention there’s tarriffs now on importing it. I’ve learned to never say never (oops), but I’d be surprised if it ever sees the light of day.

in the market for a 1Up single in North Texas. Just poking around and looking some before ordering a new one ...


----------



## BillyBicycle (Jul 4, 2016)

Sorry to resurrect this old thread but figured i'd save some people some time. The quikrack website appears to accept orders, but it's a poorly designed attempt at soliciting the sale of patents now. He's selling nothing there.

Over the last 2 years, I have had great success in obtaining 14 patents that cover the new Quik-Rack Mach 2 design. I have decided to license my patents and domain names instead of producing the Quik-Rack Mach 2 myself. Anyone interested in licensing my patents and domain names please contact Cal Phillips at [email protected]. Cal Phillips


----------

